# Del Toro's Van Helsing (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting tidbit about some of the projects the director is considering now that he's left the Hobbit....including a new take on Van Helsing.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15471


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

I would love for him to take a crack at Van Helsing. Del Toro's vision is just right for a concept of that magnitude. Plus, Van Helsing needs a do-over after that travesty with Hugh Jackman. I couldn't stand that steam-punk Frankenstein's monster, Jackman's steam-punk crossbow, and Richard Roxburgh as Dracula was pathetic. The only thing I liked about that movie was the set design and Dracula's wives.


----------

